# A few of my bottles



## countrydigger

These are some of my favorite bottles. The Pertussin, Colgate Perfumers, and alot of the bottles on the shelf were dug. Thanks for looking.


----------



## countrydigger

Pertussin bottle


----------



## countrydigger

Old Quaker Whiskey bottle


----------



## countrydigger

Assorted bottles


----------



## countrydigger

Bridgeport CT Breweries bottle


----------



## countrydigger

Gordons Dry Gin bottle


----------



## countrydigger

My favorite bottle that I dug, Colgate and Co. Perfumers New York


----------



## beendiggin

Keep up the good work.  You are on your way to getting a great collection.  

  Here's a link to a website that you can use to answer a lot of questions about bottles.  It's one of the best sites around, in my opinion.  


 http://www.sha.org/bottle/index.htm


----------



## countrydigger

Thanks Paul, great site!


----------



## cyberdigger

This PERTUSSIN was good stuff.. shampoo and cough syrup in one! Don't know how they failed.. []


----------



## glass man

THANK YOU FOR SHARING! JAMIE


----------



## dibdib

Hey there, I found the same Old Quaker bottle today, as well as a Gordon's bottle. Do you know any info about those bottles? I'm searching now but not finding much info.


----------



## surfaceone

Katy,

 Here's some Gordon's history, straight from The Horse.

 Here's some on Old Quaker.





From.


----------

